# JTable in JScrollPane scrollt vertikal, nicht horizontal



## Heinz P. (22. Feb 2007)

Heyho

```
JTable table = new JTable( gui_tableau );
JFrame frame = new JFrame("...");
frame.setLayout(new Flowlayout());
Container c_frame = frame.getContentPane();

JScrollPane tableScrollPane = new JScrollPane( table );

c_frame.add(tableScrollPane);
frame.pack();
frame.setVisible(true);
```

wenn ich nun viele Spalten und Reihen im gui_tableau habe, dann kann ich zwar vertikal scrollen, jedoch nicht horizontal.
hinzu kommt, dass unter dem JTable im Regelfall viel freier Platz ist. Den würde ich gerne verringern.

Danke sehr schon mal


----------



## André Uhres (22. Feb 2007)

```
...
public class TableDemo extends JFrame {
    public TableDemo() {
        jScrollPane1 = new JScrollPane();
        jTable1 = new JTable();
...
        jScrollPane1.setViewportView(jTable1);
        jTable1.setAutoResizeMode(JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF);
        jTable1.setPreferredScrollableViewportSize(new Dimension(0,70));
        getContentPane().add(jScrollPane1, BorderLayout.NORTH);
        setSize(400,300);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
    }
...
}
```


----------



## thE_29 (22. Feb 2007)

Um es in einem Satz auszudrücken:

setAutoResizeMode(JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF); ist der Befehl der dir das so macht, das ein horizontaler ScrollBar kommt!


----------



## André Uhres (22. Feb 2007)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um es in einem Satz auszudrücken:
> 
> setAutoResizeMode(JTable.AUTO_RESIZE_OFF); ist der Befehl der dir das so macht, das ein horizontaler ScrollBar kommt!


Dann versuch das mal im FlowLayout  :roll:


----------



## thE_29 (22. Feb 2007)

Oha...
Das fiese FlowLayout 
Das habe ich gar net bemerkt.. Ich bin schon halb ausgezuckt als ich die Komponenten untereinander wollte mit dem FlowLayout 

Naja, es gibt im Web ja genügend ausprogrammierte Versionen des VerticalFlowLayout


----------



## Heinz P. (22. Feb 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, sieht jetzt schon viel schicker aus


----------

